# Shotgun Shell Vape/battery Holder



## ET (11/4/14)

guess we don't have enough firearm enthuisiasts (spelling, um) here, because going for an interview this morning at a local security company i noticed the empty try of 12 gauge shotgun shells. Everything from a protank or similar size plus bats will fit in there wonderfully. A nice cheap easy way to keep your stuff seperate

View attachment 3768

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/4/14)

i dont shoot shotgun , sooooo , hmm


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Thats awesome creative use!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/14)

I'm going to make a draai at our local shooting range and clean the cobwebs from my Glock 26 on Monday and see if I can pick one up! Thanks @denizenx !


----------



## annemarievdh (11/4/14)

Wow, now that is an idea!! gona get all Jaco's shotgun shells and make myself one this weekend


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Remember, only take the empty ones annemarievdh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (11/4/14)

nice find @denizenx


----------



## annemarievdh (11/4/14)

johan said:


> Remember, only take the empty ones annemarievdh



haha don't worry...  I'll make them empty


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> haha don't worry...  I'll make them empty



Jaco's going to take away that nice mod of yours!  keep to the empty ones its safer for you I promise.


----------



## annemarievdh (11/4/14)

johan said:


> Jaco's going to take away that nice mod of yours!  keep to the empty ones its safer for you I promise.



Haha ag I'll just take him and the "Klei Duif" machine and go empty them on the farm

Reactions: Like 1


----------

